

Show HN: LazyPub, Cloud Publishing so easy it makes you lazy - afrigas
http://www.lazypub.com

======
liamgooding
Have you tried a Free trial? Without a Freemium, or even a Free Developer
account, I think it's going to be hard to get the initial traction?

p.s. Just a little feedback on the homepage:

The left-right-left of the features/benefits is a little squashed and I found
I had to look for a minute before I realised what was happening. Nothing a bit
of padding couldn't solve I'm sure.

~~~
afrigas
Thanks a lot for the feedback! After the pricing table I have added a "limited
time offer, 6 months for free" for the standard package. If you did not notice
it maybe it is in the wrong place...

~~~
liamgooding
I saw that, but assumed it meant "if you pay for 6 months, you'll get 6 months
for free". So maybe just be a lot simpler and have a big banner across the top
and repearted at the bottom of the pricing table:

"6 Month Free Trial On Standard Package, First 100 Only"

Is there a developer type account (thinking after you expire the 6 month free
trial), so that my agency can get our publication all setup and test it out
(but in an a format no way usable for production, i.e. watermarked?)

~~~
afrigas
There is no developer account at the time, but in case you have a free
publication to distribute you can get it on the App Store under the Standard
package. We will develop your own branded app, we will give you an account for
the backend of LazyPub to upload your issues and if at the end of 6 months you
are not happy with it you can cancel and not get charged at all.

~~~
liamgooding
Awesome, I think if that was a little more "idiot friendly" on the site page
you'll see a higher conversion rate on that signup form.

Credit card barriers on free trials is effective at 'keeping out time wasters'
but you also keep out genuinely interested potential customers. It's a fine
line.

We were exploring a similar discussion at Virally over this last week, and
we've decided to not ask for the credit card on our free trial signups. If
they haven't entered one before the end of the trial, their account downgrades
to our free-forever account.

~~~
afrigas
As you said, you have to find the fine line. In LazyPub's case you have to
customize the iOS app and submit it to Apple for the client, so it is kind of
a lot of work for a -potential- client not willing to even enter his/her cc.

